# Wheel Sealent



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking for some wheel sealent for my summer wheels before they go back on.

GTecniq have had good review, but not sure I can justify the expense vs how much you actually get ?

So are there any other good wheel sealents that are not as expensive ?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Have a look at carpro Dlux or Gyeon rim.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq for me, is well worth the money and coupled with the fact it protects my alloys for 18 months to 2 years, it's good enough for me.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks will have a look.

It actually last 18 months to a year on one coat??

Is one bottle enough for 4 wheels?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's worth it in the fact you do it once and it lasts rather than having to do it every few weeks 

Check out either car pro dlux or get a sample of cquartz, it's incredible. Imo both out perform gtech too


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...c-care/carpro-dlux-sealant-kit/prod_1103.html

Would that be it?

Would it do 8 wheels?

How long will the sealent last or does it depend on millage?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That size should do 8 yea, you don't use a lot at all

Aim for a year but obviously there's a lot of factors such as prep, miles, conditions etc etc


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

TheWeeknd said:


> Thanks will have a look.
> 
> It actually last 18 months to a year on one coat??
> 
> Is one bottle enough for 4 wheels?


Yes one coat is all that is needed and yes only one bottle required. Just need to get your prep right, like all coatings. Been using Gtechniq on our alloys for 5 years or more. Can't fault it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for C5 it really works, mine have been coated for 10 months and they still look like this.......



Gonz.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

As above, C5. Or, much cheaper - FK1000P. Just done mine in this. Lovely to work with.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

What would be the best prep? 

The wheel cleaner ive got is valet pro


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

C5 gets my vote..


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

i used a car pro quartz sample


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*C5 Not Impressed*

Had some new alloys fitted last week prior to fitting cleaned all wheels and then coated with C5 as per instructions on website used new pad for each wheel and didn't hold bottle while applying. Did this and wiped with new microfibre cloth and just not impressed.



This was the next day after about 50 miles of driving excuse flat had to have that fixed but no beading etc better results with Collinite 845 or EGP !! And these are not wheel only products. Have topped them up with SonaxBSD now



Any one else found this !???


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

try raceglaze nano wheel seal, that stuff is amazing! put 2 layers on 1h in between and you will get like 6 months + easy to use makes the wheels look damn shiny. just spray it all over, leave it while you do the other wheels and buff off.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

over_kill said:


> try raceglaze nano wheel seal, that stuff is amazing! Put 2 layers on 1h in between and you will get like 6 months + easy to use makes the wheels look damn shiny. Just spray it all over, leave it while you do the other wheels and buff off.


^^^^^+1


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

asspur96 said:


> Had some new alloys fitted last week prior to fitting cleaned all wheels and then coated with C5 as per instructions on website used new pad for each wheel and didn't hold bottle while applying. Did this and wiped with new microfibre cloth and just not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked well on my old 20s. Beaded up nicely and was a breeze to clean.

Having said that I'm probably going to give R-Evolve a go on my 19s. Hoping it doesn't give too much of a flood finish on the matte painted parts tho...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What are you not happy with, the fact they don't bead?
Have you tried washing them yet?
You should find them a doddle to clean with just shampoo with nothing bonding onto them. 
C5 isn't a great beader TBH. 

Gonz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah Gtechniq not renowned for beading but it sure protects well. It sheets not beads.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> What are you not happy with, the fact they don't bead?
> Have you tried washing them yet?
> You should find them a doddle to clean with just shampoo with nothing bonding onto them.
> C5 isn't a great beader TBH.
> ...


The 2nd picture is after cleaning with MEGs D114 rinseless wash the next day also cleaned them the same way this morning the point I was making was I got as good results when using Colinite 845 or AG EGP and these where easy to clean with shampoo / D114 know I am using this method. I will keep a close eye on this and see if the longevity is better with C5 as on those products I tend to clean the wheels off the car every 6 months. I had used a petrol station jet wash on Wednesday just to see if with C5 would be a "TOUCHLESS" wash but didn't seem to be any better than with the previous products.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Why do you think it's going to be touch less with Gtechniq? Gtechniq don't claim that. What they claim is durability. I get 18 months - 2 years out of C5. That is what I like about C5.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow 6 months from Colinite 845 or AG EGP maybe you should of stuck with that. 

Gonz


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Why do you think it's going to be touch less with Gtechniq? Gtechniq don't claim that. What they claim is durability. I get 18 months - 2 years out of C5. That is what I like about C5.


Blueberry maybe I was expecting to much from the product as I have been able to pretty much clean my wheels touch less when I have had collinite 845 on it after a week using my jetwash or one at a petrol station. I have also read and see numerous threads with C5 applied that have an obligatory beading pic as an after shot to show C5 working. Will see how it holds up over the coming few months.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Wow 6 months from Colinite 845 or AG EGP maybe you should of stuck with that.
> 
> Gonz


Gonz probably a fair comment but guess when you read and look at this forum we are all guilty of buying another product to try even when we have one that is working!!!:lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Best wheel sealants I have used is "don't brake" and "avoid puddles"

Gonz.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Best wheel sealants I have used is "don't brake" and "avoid puddles"
> 
> Gonz.


I have found that 'Use Wife's Car' works equally well lol.

Cooks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

^^^^^ And she cooks after you dirtied her car ?
A diamond.
I would have thought 'use bus' may follow..


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

Bit off topic but the likes of C5, car pro dlux can they also be used on exhaust tips and chrome parts etc?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

jonesyFX said:


> Bit off topic but the likes of C5, car pro dlux can they also be used on exhaust tips and chrome parts etc?


I know C5 can go on exhaust tips, oh and plastic trims.

Gonz.


----------

